# R.I.P Squishy :(



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

just discovered that my little old man has passed away 

My bearded dragon, Squishy. He would have been about 13 or 14 years old this year 

He was at the vets a few weeks back cos he looked off colour and i was just told it was old age taking it's toll, he hasn't been looking very good the last couple days, and yesterday i had to force feed him so i guess i was expecting it.

I'm so devastated, R.I.P my pea chasing friend.









this was taken a few years ago when he was in his prime. This is how i'd like to remember him.









this used to be his favourite pose, he liked to think he ruled the world


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

RIP lil guy, may you chase the locust in a happy place.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> RIP lil guy, may you chase the locust in a happy place.


thanks


----------

